# Flex Pay



## NHB (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyone else with issues accessing Flex Pay? Was working for me up to yesterday either through the app or on the website but option has now disappeared.
Uber support gave me their favourite catch phrase of "the team is aware of this issue" but was wondering if it is affecting everyone or just some drivers.
Thanks.


----------



## Jezza (Oct 25, 2016)

I received a callback from Uber after lodging a complaint with regards to flexplay issues. Apparently they are looking into the matter but did not give an ETA on when it would be resolved.


----------



## Johnnwho (Nov 6, 2016)

Can confirm both the app and the website have it removed.


----------



## pennypinched (Sep 20, 2017)

I was having the same problem. I think it is a glitch. They must be updating or something.

This worked for me though:

(logged in to your driver account through a PC web browser)

(1) Press Help next to your name up the top
(2) Then click on your name at the top of the new web page and press on account
(3) Go to Flex pay tab and hopefully it loads properly

Sounds random but that allowed me to cash out. 

Thanks


----------



## Johnnwho (Nov 6, 2016)

pennypinched said:


> I was having the same problem. I think it is a glitch. They must be updating or something.
> 
> This worked for me though:
> 
> ...


Can also confirm this worked for me. Cheers mate.


----------



## Jezza (Oct 25, 2016)

Flexpay has now been fixed on my end anyways.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Mine always is there no matter


----------



## NHB (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies, mine came back yesterday evening so looks likes it's working again. 
Have noticed that the option no longer disappears from the app as it used, so maybe they were fixing that.


----------

